# Flower Horn, new addition



## deogan (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently added a white flower horn in my 125 gal tank. I have one oscar, pair of parrots, pair of green texas, one flower horn, one salvini, pair of walking cats. The new flower horn was badly bitten for two three days. The poor thing survived that and got healed fully. Now I have been closely watching it for over two weeks. It seems that it is not feeding. The fish is about 3". But it would not be possible for him to survive without eating for two weeks. I feed once a day. Now no fish is biting it and it has got its own territory also. What could be the reason for not feeding? and how can I help him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

just a warning, that tank is not going to work out long term. you have several very aggressive fish way too confined. The flowerhorn (if it makes it that long) will be very aggressive into adulthood. most people who keep flowerhorns keep them by themselves because of the aggression level.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

He is probably not eating because he is intimidated by all the other fish in the tank, to answer your question. You have a lot of aggressive fish in that tank and at the moment he is probably scared stiff. My advice would be to seriously reconsider your stocking levels.


----------

